#  Chat Ecke >   ärztliches Schriftbild und ärztliche Aufklärung >

## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Ich rege mich gerade fürchterlich über die schmapige, unleserliche Handschrift einer Ärztin auf!  :angry_shut_up:  
Mein Freund kam eben nach Hause: "Ich war heute schon im Krankenhaus!". 
Er hatte wohl schon morgens beim Aufwachen Schmerzen im Brustbereich, nach dem Mittagessen bei McDoof wurden die Schmerzen hinter dem Brustbein stechend und er bat seine Kollegen, ihn ins nächste Krankenhaus zu bringen. Dort machte oben genannte Ärztin wohl zuerst ein EKG bei ihm und dann untersuchte sie den Bauch. Sagte ihm er sollte einen Bautel "Magastron" (ist glaub zum Magensäure binden) nehmen. Danach wurde es besser. Sie gab ihm noch zwei 'Beutel mit nach Hause und meinte, er solle den Rest durch seinen Hausarzt klären lassen.
Als er nach Hause kam wusste er nicht, was er hat. Hab dann mühsam auf dem Bericht "Vd a. Gastritis/ Refluxösopahgitis" entziffern können.
Er will jetzt von mir wissen, was da sonst noch so rauskam. Würde ich ihm gerne erklären, aber z.B. das Ergebnis des EKG's kann ich beim besten Willen nicht entziffern! Die gute Frau hat auch aufgeschrieben, was er bei Zunahme der Beschwerden machen soll- kann ich aber ebenfalls nicht entziffern. Und das, obwohl ich mich ja mittlerweile auch im Beruf an grausige Schriftbilder gewöhnen konnte! Er weiß es auch nicht- sie hat ihm ja nicht erzählt was er haben könnte oder wie er jetzt Essen sollte. die hat ihm lediglich mitgeteilt, das ein scharfer 'Döner noch schlimmer gewesen wäre wie McDoof. 
Ich könnte an die Decke gehen!
Klar weiß ich, wie ich ihn dieses WE auf Diät setzten sollte und auf was er sonst noch achten soll bei ihrer Verdachtsdiagnose. Hab ihm auch erklärt was ihr Verdacht ist und so. Aber es ist Zufall, dass er mit jemandem zusammen lebt, der das weiß! Er hätte morgen- mangels Wissen und Aufklärung erstmal nen starken Kaffee getrunken und wär dann evtl. gleich wieder zusammengeklappt vor Schmerzen. Vor allem wenn er dazu noch süß-fettig gefrühstückt hätte. 
Muss das so sein, dass Patienten nur nen Zettel in die Hand gedrückt bekommen für den Hausarzt und er noch nicht mal entzifferbar ist? Sonst bekommt er nix mit auf den Weg außer: Kein scharfer Döner bitte! 
Ja, ich kenne den Stress im Krankenhaus und den Zeitmangel, aber mit so einer Arbeit wird der doch nur noch verstärkt, weil ein unwissender Patient doch nur Fehler machen kann und dann ruck zuck wieder da ist! 
Saure Grüße,
Julia

----------


## Chris

Wenns net so tragisch wär, dann könnt ich mich beömmeln vor lachen wegen Deiner Beschreibung. 
Ich kenne das ja auch nur zu gut, und bin froh, das bei uns im Haus mittlerweile viel über Computer läuft. Hat definitiv seine Vorteile.  
Allerdings muß ich auch zugeben, dass sich meine Handschrift seit Beginn den Studiums auch deutlich verschlechtert hat  :embarrassed_cut: ; wenn man ständig schnell mitschreiben muß, dann schleicht sich das ein. 
Kann deine Wut schon verstehen, aber atme mal tief durch, net dass ihr demnächst beide ne Gastritis habt.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Chris! 
Ich bin auch froh, dass viele Arztbriefe u.ä. mittlerweile am PC geschrieben werden können.
Ich verstehe auch, dass sich die Handschrift bei vielem schnellem Schreiben verändert. Man sollte bei manchem trotzdem versuchen, wenigstes ein gewisses Maß zu halten, oder?
Naja, heute geht's ihm schon wieder besser- hab ihn auch auf Diät gesetzt und wie man das Medikament einnehmen soll haben wir im Internet auch gefunden (man muss sich ja informieren, wenn man nicht informiert wird). Es ging also alles soweit gut. 
Die Ärztin finde ich trotzdem unmöglich, auch wenn es nicht mehr schlimmer wurde! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## quaks

Hallo Julia 
ich kann dich schon verstehen, dass du sauer bist. Die Aufklärung / Kommunikation war ja wirklich unter aller sau. 
Ich versteh bis heute nicht, wie man manche Rezepte oder handschriftlichen ärztlichen Notizen entschlüsseln kann, lesen kann man es ja nicht wirklich nennen :-) 
Aber vielleicht hat es Methode und der Patient soll gar nicht informiert werden - sondern einfach nur tun was der Arzt sagt. Soweit ich weis gibt es doch keine geheime Schriftsprache zw. Apotheker - Ärzten - Arzthelferinnen - u.a. med. Personal ?! *paranoia off*  :Zwinker:  
@Chris: schnelles Mitschreiben ist nur eine bedingte Ausrede - bisher scheint die unleserliche Handschrift bei Ärzten mehr Methode zu haben, als bei anderen Studierten  :Grin:  
 LG Sandra

----------


## Chris

Nein, es ist keine Ausrede, sondern eine Tatsache ;-) Zumindest bei mir und ich bin nicht gerade glücklich darüber. 
Wenn Ärzte schon in "Geheimschrift" miteinander kommunizieren, dann sicher nicht über ihre unleserliche Handschrift, sondern vielmehr über die massive Verwendung von Fachtermini ;-) 
LG Chris

----------


## quaks

> Wenn Ärzte schon in "Geheimschrift" miteinander kommunizieren, dann sicher nicht über ihre unleserliche Handschrift, sondern vielmehr über die massive Verwendung von Fachtermini ;-) 
> LG Chris

 Die kann man aber mittlerweile ganz rasch in Wiki & Co. nachschlagen  :smile_64:  
Im übrigen muss ich da mal lobend erwähnen - hält sich diese massive Verwendung, bei den Ärzten, mit denen ich häufiger zu tun hab, sehr in Grenzen. Und das ohne das ich dabei das Gefühl bekomme, da wird gerade mir kleinen dummen Kind etwas erklärt - das hab ich auch schonmal gehört *fröstel* *schüttel* 
Gruß Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Die krakelige Schrift macht auch den anderen Ärzten zu schaffen.
Nicht selten haben wir im Arztzimmer zu viert über einem Befund gesessen und gerätselt, was der werte Herr Kollege uns da nun mitteilen wollte  :Grin:

----------


## quaks

na das beruhigt doch ungemein  :Zwinker:   
LG Sandra
btw. 
Danke, Benachrichtungen funzt - das macht echt spass :-)

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, es beruhigt wirklich sehr, wenn andere mit dem Schriftbild (oder wie auch immer man so manche Zacken und Kringel nennen mag) einiger (nicht aller!) Ärzte zu kämpfen haben! 
Aber kann man es nicht irgendwie hinbekommen, die Schrift nach dem Studium wieder in eine andere Form zu bringen? Einigen gelingt das ja durchaus!? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Vielleicht gibt es dafür nach dem Studium weder Zeit noch das Empfinden dafür!? Wenn man täglich seine Schrift liest, dann denkt man ja nicht unbedingt daran, daß sie irgendjemand *nicht* lesen könnte! 
Aber ich glaube, das war schon immer so! Eine Grundschullehrerin hat schon immer zu den Inhabern von "Sauklauen" gesagt: Wenn Du dich jetzt noch in den anderen Fächern ein wenig mehr anstrengst, dann kannst Du Arzt werden, die Schrift hast Du schon entsprechend! (das ist mindestens 46Jahre her!) 
Es ist also kein neues Problem!

----------


## Claus

es gab wohl auch mal einen, der ist auf seinem Rezept 2 Monate Straßenbahn gefahren..  :b_wink:

----------


## Leonessa

Wie bitte :Huh?: 
Auf Rezept 2 Monate Straßenbahn gefahren?  :g_04bigeyes_3_blue72b: 2b:

----------


## Chris

> Aber ich glaube, das war schon immer so! Eine Grundschullehrerin hat schon immer zu den Inhabern von "Sauklauen" gesagt: Wenn Du dich jetzt noch in den anderen Fächern ein wenig mehr anstrengst, dann kannst Du Arzt werden, die Schrift hast Du schon entsprechend!

 Bei mir war es der Deutschlehrer in der 5 Klasse, nachdem er einen Aufsatz von mir nicht korrigieren konnte, da nicht leserlich. Christina, entweder du änderst deine Schrift, oder du wirst Ärztin. ABer um Ärztin zu werden mußt du erstmal deine Schrift ändern (der Noten wegen, aber wenn man lange genug wartet, braucht man auch das nicht  :Lips Sealed: )

----------


## quaks

Hallo
Chris ich hoffe deine Handschrift war dann zwischenzeitlich mal besser  :cool_5: 
weil
1. wenn sie jetzt im Studium noch mehr gelitten hat, dürfte sie ja gar nicht mehr zu entziffern sein 
und
2. das du nicht so lange auf nen Studienplatz warten musstest  :new_shy:  
Grüße
Sandra
die froh war, dass es die Benotung "Schrift" ab der 5. Klasse nicht mehr gab 
was aber leider nichts an den Beschwerden der Lehrer änderte  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Ich kann dich beruhigen, sie war zwischenzeitlich besser und ist meist sogar noch leserlich ;-) 
Und meinen Platz hab ich genau dann bekommen, als ich ihn haben wollte  :Grin:

----------


## keturo

Ich wuerde mal sagen mit nem stempel waers auch getan

----------

